# Lighting Stands for 90cm tank



## Tom Ryan (@aquascaperay) (19 Sep 2017)

Morning guys,

Anyone know of a good quality lighting stand for a 90cm wide tank? Ideally one that grips onto the aquarium glass would be great!


----------



## TheBubblingScot (19 Sep 2017)

Would also depend on the thickness of the tank glass (or whatever material your tank is made of), so you might want to add that.  

Only mention this as when I was looking at lights I noticed some would only suit a certain thickness of glass.  Probably due to the units overall weight or something.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daveslaney (19 Sep 2017)

Depends how much you want to pay also.
Evolution Aqua do a lighting stand for the 90cm looks premium quality.
If you want something cheaper Hinterfield do some that look reasonable quality for the price.


----------



## Jessica Lee (14 Mar 2018)

Hi, maybe you can try the MicMol Aqua Air 900 Planted (72W), it's have the timer inside which can adjust the sunrise and sunset.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (14 Mar 2018)

I have a basic stand / arms from Hinterfeld, they do the job, here they are on my 90cm bookshelf tank, note I couldn't attached the arms to the side of the tank as the 90cm led wouldn't fit between the uprights, would be less visible if the arms attached on the side glass but I guess they are designed to attached to the back glass.

http://www.hinterfeld.com/chihiros-...hanging-bracket-stand-for-lighting-2-pcs-set/

Another option but be weary if your lights is exactly 90cm long it will be tricky to hang betweek the uprights.

http://www.hinterfeld.com/hinterfel...less-steel-bracket-light-hanging-kit-60-90cm/




IMG_1219-edit by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## Jessica Lee (14 Mar 2018)

You can see the effect ...

And you can buy it from they web store directly http://www.micmol.com/stock.html.


----------



## Jessica Lee (14 Mar 2018)




----------



## Tom Ryan (@aquascaperay) (5 Aug 2020)

Great thanks for your replies! Very helpful


----------

